
Elon Musk says people should get a basic income once robots take their jobs - teslacar
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/elon-musk-universal-income-robots-ai-tesla-spacex-a7402556.html
======
mindcrime
This is scary as fuck when you think about it. Why? Because the idea of a UBI
basically pre-supposes some sort of entity that does something like collecting
taxes and then taking responsibility for divvying things up to provide the
basic income. Call it "government" or what you will. Then look at how corrupt
our government is now. Now think about what happens when your very survival
depends on that government divvying up the spoils and doing the right thing.

Do the math. Corruption will become far more pronounced than it is now and
most of us will be forced to survive on $2 / day, while the elites live larger
than ever. You think income inequality is a problem now? It'll only get worse
once (and if) technological unemployment puts all (or most) humans out of
work.

A world where you can't sustain yourself by creating value through some
independent initiative / effort is probably going to be a very ugly world.

------
CarolineW
This is a well-known opinion from Mr Musk, and the story has been submitted
many times, some with significant discussion. In case you're interested in
what HN "thinks" it might be worth reading some of them. Of course, these are
quite old now, so if you have anything to add you'll have to do it here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884477)
(31 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13150173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13150173)
(16 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13139261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13139261)
(11 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12890376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12890376)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674967)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13644567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13644567)
(1 comment)

Other submissions don't have any comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13678268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13678268)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13677450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13677450)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637950)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884990)

------
tired_man
Mick Resnick's "Feelies" is based around future society where this has
happened.

